# Programming/General use PC build



## Tasty (Apr 21, 2009)

I was thinking of building a computer for web-development/programming and general computer use. When gathering parts, I had a few things in mind; efficiency, reliability and quality. I want this computer to have quality parts that make it last, not the strongest parts. 

With all that in mind, I came up with this


Motherboard
Newegg.ca - MSI 760GM-P33 AM3 AMD 760G Micro ATX AMD Motherboard

Power Supply
Newegg.ca - SeaSonic S12II 380B 380W ATX12V v2.3 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply


Processor
Newegg.ca - AMD Athlon II X2 255 Regor 3.1GHz 2 x 1MB L2 Cache Socket AM3 65W Dual-Core Desktop Processor ADX255OCGMBOX

Hard Drive 
Newegg.ca - Western Digital Caviar Green WD5000AADS 500GB 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Hard Drive -Bare Drive

Graphic Card
Newegg.ca - ASUS EN210 SILENT/DI/512MD2(LP) GeForce 210 512MB 64-bit DDR2 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready Low Profile Ready Video Card

RAM
Newegg.ca - Mushkin Enhanced Silverline 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model 996585

DVD Drive

Case
Newegg.ca - Antec Mini P180 Black Steel MicroATX Mini Tower Computer Case


Total: $480


As you see, most of my budget went towards the Seasonic power supply and the Antec case. What do you think?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

We recommend a minimum 550W PSU for any PCI-E GPU.
Asus or Gigabyte are better quality Mobo's.
$129 for a case to use in a budget system is overkill.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Yea that's a pretty lopsided build. The motherboard is kinda cheapo , the case it too expensive , and you don't need a video card if your not doing a single video related task.


----------



## Tasty (Apr 21, 2009)

emosun said:


> Yea that's a pretty lopsided build. The motherboard is kinda cheapo , the case it too expensive , and you don't need a video card if your not doing a single video related task.


Yes, I know, I'm on a budget, especially because I'll be spending $100 on my mechanical keyboard. 


The case is expensive for a reason. It has a unique upper and lower chamber structure that features a separate chamber for the power supply to isolate heat and system noise. The case has an innovative three-layer side panel (aluminum) that dampens system generated noise, making this case one of the quietest cases available. The quality of this case is unmatched, and I love quality, that's why I believe on spending a fair amount of my budget on a sleek looking and intriguing case.

I wanted a video card for the sake of having a video card (I believe every computer should have one) That's why I picked up an inexpensive, low priced card. The extra $40 won't hurt my pocket too much, and it'll give me many more possibilities.


(it's also a micro-atx case, which I wanted)

(think of the case as a stainless steel fridge)


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Cases are a personal preference. We are only trying to advise you on a more efficient way to use your small budget without sacrificing quality and performance.
Your money could be better spent on better quality parts as has been mentioned in the previous posts by myself and Team Mate emosun. Spending over $100 on a case for a budget build is not an efficient use of your funds when the same quality is available at a lower cost.

Confining relatively high heat emitting components into a small area negates anything close to a "fridge".


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Your budget build doesn't justify such a case , if you actually cared about quality you would devote some of it toward a better motherboard.

A good looking quiet computer doesn't make a good running reliable one. Case and point with alienware.


----------



## KD5EEJ350 (Apr 19, 2011)

Get a Radeon HD5450, they cost the same as the Nvidia 210 but use 2/3rds the wattage and the 5450 rofl-stomp's the 210 in performance.
GeForce GT 210 vs Radeon HD 5450 – Performance Comparison Benchmarks @ Hardware Compare

This is almost exactly the build I am doing.


----------

